# Japanese sex.



## Falcon (Jan 7, 2015)

A Japanese couple is having an argument over ways of performing highly erotic sex: 

Husband: Sukitaki. 

Wife replies: Kowanini!


Husband says angrily: Toka a anji rodi roumi yakoo! 

Wife on her knees literally begging: Mimi nakoundinda tinkouji! 

Husband replies angrily: Na miaou kina tim kouji! 


I can't believe you just sat and tried to read this -- as if you understand Japanese! 

You'll read anything as long as it is about sex. 

You need help!!


----------



## AprilT (Jan 7, 2015)

Lol!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 7, 2015)

時間の無駄


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> 時間の無駄



Not at all - it was educational!


----------



## AprilT (Jan 7, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Not at all - it was educational!



I agree.  LOL


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 7, 2015)

Come on, I was just teasing folks! lol


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Come on, I was just teasing folks! lol



ああ、私はそれを知りませんでした


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 7, 2015)

Falcon said:


> A Japanese couple is having an argument over ways of performing highly erotic sex:
> 
> Husband: Sukitaki.
> 
> ...



You got me!! LOL!!  Actually, in all honesty, it's more about "what's John gonna say now" LOL


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 7, 2015)

Ok, now I'm gonna go crazy til I figure out how you guys turned that to Japanese

私が把握ゴマ君たちはそれに日本の「このを回した方法[OK]を、今私はつもり夢中になるよ:victorious:

Watashi ga haaku Goma kimitachi wa sore ni Nihon no `kono o mawashita hōhō [OK] o, ima watashi wa tsumori muchū ni naru yo


The internet is so cool

インターネットはとてもクールです
Intānetto wa totemo kūrudesu


----------

